# Chloe's barking issue



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

My Chloe has a few issues that are difficult for me to deal with but I guess the first one that I will ask about is her barking. I understand that dogs will bark but I want to know how to stop it when it gets out of control. Right now she is barking because she hears something outside..who knows what...it is windy out there. How do I distract her and get her to listen and stop barking? I often try to ignore it but if it is at night and the kids are sleeping(for example), I need her to stop right away. 

Sometimes, she also directs her barking at me.... and that really freaks me out! She will get in my face with it too if I am on the couch or if I am standing she will just bark around me. I really wonder if I have a crazy/aggressive dog  She isn't abused in any way here, so that can't be the reason for her behaviour.

Yesterday was a really rough puppy mom day for me and I wonder if ANYONE can relate or offer advice.

Oh, and a bit off topic... Has anyone else noticed that there are 2 forum topics named "Training and Bonding"? BUT the first one actually links to "The Puppy Place" forum. Is that on purpose, for some reason?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

a sharp lead correction can normaly stop barking. 

i still have problems with my lot barking in the garden, delta is the only one who barks on lead so still trining to sort that.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Dogs _thrive_ on moving and learning. Weither it be physical or mental, it's vital to them. Barking for no reason is the most obvious sign of bordom out there, and it sounds like she's trying very valiantly to tell you that she's very, _very_ bored. If Chloe is five months (assuming your sigi is right) shs's just leaving the stage of being a baby and continues sleep. She's starting to need more of everthing -minus sleep, sadly- and it seems like her chosen outlet for frustration is loud, nonsense barking.


> Right now she is barking because she hears something outside..who knows what...it is windy out there


When dogs hear anything outside, be it a snap, crackle, or pop, she's going to bark about it. She's at an age where she's just starting to really thing about her environment more. She's becoming a strong little protector of an entire household... aka bark at danger. 

If she goes to bark at something just tell her shush and call her to you. Practice a sit or down and give her a treat. Distract her with a kong or rawhide, something she can chew on near you. If she insists on running off and barking leash her near you and provide toys or chewies. The more bored she is the more likely she is to bark at every little sound, so try to keep her mentally occupied when you can. Play a game of fetch or take her on a short walk for example. 

My 'Lo was a very hyper pup. She would get (at least!) a two mile off leash walk, running back and forth and playing with the other dogs, and fetch during the day at least twice. A cockapoo is made up of two retrieving breeds. There not a shi-tzu which was bred to sit in a lap, but bred to run full out, crash into water and swim to a duck and back, about 20 times. Not a lazy dog lol.


> She also directs her barking at me.... She will get in my face with it too if I am on the couch or if I am standing she will just bark around me.


If she barks *at* you then she's trying to tell you something. Normally it's just "Play with me pplleeaasee!" but it can also be "Walk Time!" or "Toy, Throw, I FETCH!". My sisters yorkie is the same way, she'll bring a toy over and stare deeply into your eyes. A small mutter then a big bark of 'Hello?!' is her way of letting you know that she really really wants to play fetch.

Since barking is her way of talking, and she's talking/barking at you, it's no more crazy or aggresive then when your kids ask for a toy or a snack. If your kids asked for a snack and you didn't hear, wouldn't your kid get louder when they asked again? If you watch her you'll probably notice signals (staring, fidgeting, pacing ect.) that she wants something, and then if she's ignored she barks.

It can also be her way of starting a game of tag. Does she wag her tail, bark, dart away if you step towards her? If so then she's learned how to get you to 'play' with her. Even negative attention (the word no for example) is attention after all. A human stepping towards you and making an attempt at swatting your direction is great fun to dodge for a young puppy. 

Also, don't worry about her being 'dominant' or anything. It's a popular concept nowadays but ignore anyone who says she's trying to 'be the alpha dog'. She's not trying to be alpha when she asks her mom to play with her.

Some GREAT books for understanding dogs, training them, or just getting a better bond with Chloe are Control Unleased and Ain't Misbehavin (by a very knowledgable animal behaviorist)
http://www.amazon.com/Aint-Misbehavin-Groundbreaking-Program-Well-Behaved/dp/157954519X
Costs just $0.01 on Amazon!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

How much exercise does she get daily in the form or walks or off leash runs?


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Great reply from Enneirda. Really got me thinking. Is my dogs Barking problem by me not playing with him enough? We're going through barking problem too. We are having some good success with looking away and standing still when he barks at us. Then as soon as he stops barking looking at him say "quiet " and give lots of praise. Been really sticking to this for 2-3 weeks now. I'll be interested to see if others have had similar problems. I'm going to try more mental stimulus when he barks now. Maybe he is bored despite almost 2 hours of walking every day


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

That was really interesting Enneirda. Dylan is an incredibly noisy dog, but his barking is mainly when he is excited, or when we are playing with him rather than when he is bored. Whenever he has a ball or stick when we are out, he will bark and howl constantly, probably telling me to throw it for him. Also when we meet other dogs. This is the most annoying time and makes it hard to have conversations with other dog owners! He also communicates constantly with me - sometimes it is almost like talking and I have learned to understand some of the different barks, like "I have dropped that toy can you pick it up for me please" or "I've shut myself in the room can you let me out". He also barks at me sometimes, often "answering back" when I give him a command like "heel". Interesting.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Every once in a while Rufus also does that, I'm sitting on the couch and he's at my feet barking at me, almost in my face. I've learned that that generally means he's either bored or has to go out to go to the bathroom (as I have learned the hard way after 2-3 times of him doing that and then peeing on the carpet soon after). I think she isn't being an aggressive or "bad" dog when she does it, especially if most other times she is a loving, sweet thing. Don't fret!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Loved your post Enneirda. Strange how you recognise the barks Wilf does one to call next doors dog, he has one when he cant get something but have to bring him in when he's barking at people/ figments of his imagination going past the garden x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts and advice, everyone. Lots to consider. 

Yes Enneirda, Chloe is just over 5 months old (though my sig. ticker isn't working properly so she is a bit older than it says). 

OK, I have tried to answer this for about 20 mins on and off but I will have to do it later. Too much craziness going on in my house at the moment, including a puppy who just threw up twice for some reaon. Is it bedtime yet?


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you guys!  lol. 

Hope everything slows down for you soon Kel, sounds like quite a stressful day! Try some sweet potato (normal, not canned) or liquid pepto bismo if you have it for Chloe, that'll settle her stomach fast. =)


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, I will try this again 

Chloe definately does not get as much exercise as some of your pups, wow! I feel a bit guilty  We have had a bad winter here though. This week it has warmed up and I have tried to get her outside to walk a couple of times a day but not as long as I would like because both of us were slipping and sliding out there. We don't do offleash, except in the backyard. 

We do get her to do sits,take it/leave it, get the ball, chase the laser light around, etc but I know we could always be doing more of that stuff. We will just have to because she obviously needs it. Her puppy school teacher says that a tired puppy is a good puppy. Speaking of puppy school, we were there last night and one of the other owners there asked me, out of the blue, if MY dog ever comes up to me and barks in my face like hers does to her. I just thought that was a funny coincidence that she brought that up to me after my week. It was kind of encouraging, haha. 

I am not sure this is the right thing to do but lately I try to keep a leash on Chloe in the house. Makes me feel like I have a bit more control of any situation that may come up. She is teething (spit out a tooth today ) so she is doing more biting than usual. 

Personally, I am going to have to keep telling myself that barking is just her way of communicating. I have never been a dog person (fear of dogs) so I have to keep reminding myself of this. She is also a really good whiner 

I will check out the books you suggested, Enneirda, thanks! Going to hit submit before I babble on any further...


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

One more thing,off topic...Can anybody tell me how to get my ticker right? It is stuck on the same date so I have obviously done something wrong.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Kel feel free to babble lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Kel,

I've heard that it is a great idea to have them on a leash in the house. It makes it so that it is much easier to give a quick pull when trying to correct their behavior, and also while house training it is much easier to whip them outside when you think they are about to pee. We have Rufus on a leash inside and he doesn't even seem to notice it (until he wants a chew hahah)


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Either use a leash or restrict where they can go. When we first got Flo we used an open puppy pen to keep her in one area (open plan house!) and as she got a bit older and became house trained she was allowed more space. Even though she now has run of the downstairs she tends to like the area that she used as a puppy, family room/kitchen/dining, in the centre of the house and rarely walks off into other areas unless of course she is following me to the loo!


----------

